# Feeling like the only one that wants a boy.



## katealim

I am desperately hoping that this baby turns out to be a boy. Think I must be crazy as everyone seems to want a girl so badly. I have always pictured myself with a son so when we fell pregnant with our first I dreamt of a little boy; my husband really didn't have a preference but insisted from the get go that we would have a daughter. He was right...our daughter is now 9. With our second pregnancy I again hoped for a boy and again my husband thought girl right away. Right again although this time he really had hoped for a son. I was devestated that we would be having another daughter, (she is now 7). Now we are expecting our third and last child and I can't help hoping that we will finally get our little boy. My husband is getting desperate for a son now too as he is sorely out numbered; but again he is insisting that this one is another girl. I'm already devestated that he must be right; afterall we have 2 daughters already and I'm losing faith that we can even make boys! I can't get my hoped up at all this time and to make matters worse all my friends are announcing that they are having or have just had boys. I feel guilty for wanting a son and not another daughter but if I am honest with myself I know I'll be crushed if and when they say it's a girl!!! All my family is certain that it will be another girl as well. I absolutely adore my daughters and wouldn't trade them for the world but am I the only one wanting a boy???


----------



## pollywolly123

It does always seem to be the other way around that i hear, but it must be just the same for you, desperately wanting a boy. I hope you get the boy you crave xxx


----------



## lori

:hugs: I really hope you get your little boy. I can relate to the feeling of wondering whether you're even capable of producing a particular gender. It's a hopeless feeling :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

i hope you get your boy hun :hugs: i think there are more frequently women wanting girls BUT im sure there are plenty that want boys too. Personally i have two boys and i love them to pieces! Though i really desire a girl. To me, what youre coping with, is essentially the same thing as what the ones with boys that want girls are coping with, just a different gender is all....:dust:


----------



## more babies

Im so happy i decided to join this group. Parts of your story sound so similar to mine and its nice to know youre not alone. I am basically the only girl in my whole family, cousins and everything, and DH has 3 brothers. My oldest daughter, almost 10, is from a previous relationship when i was very young and even though she was unplanned i went forward with it and when i found out she was going to be a girl i was so happy because i didnt think id ever end up with a baby girl. I got back together with my now DH (who ive known since i was much younger) and we ended up getting pregnant and we both wanted a boy since we already had a girl (he adopted my oldest). We go for the ultrasound to find out the gender and sure enough.. another girl. Here i am thinking my whole life id never have girls and now i have 2! My youngest daughter is now 6. We were both sad that we werent having a boy but once we had her all those thoughts went away. Fast forward to now.. we have decided we are ready to try for another one and are desperatly hoping to have a boy. We both feel thats whats missing in our family. DH says he obviously wants a boy but will be ok with a girl but i know how bad he wants a boy.. as do i. DH is also out numbered so when we got pets we got boys :winkwink: . In my head i have a boy name picked out.. what he might look like.. its as if hes already a little person to me. I think i may even be more disappointed then i know DH will be. I dont know if we would try for a fourth if this next one ends up being a girl. With a nearly 10 year old the thought of starting over at the baby stage is overwhelming enough as it is and we are really doing this in high hopes of having a boy. If we already had one of each i dont know that we would be trying right now. I always only wanted 2 kids and definitely not an age gap this big.

Hopefully we both get our boys!


----------



## katealim

more babies said:


> Im so happy i decided to join this group. Parts of your story sound so similar to mine and its nice to know youre not alone. I am basically the only girl in my whole family, cousins and everything, and DH has 3 brothers. My oldest daughter, almost 10, is from a previous relationship when i was very young and even though she was unplanned i went forward with it and when i found out she was going to be a girl i was so happy because i didnt think id ever end up with a baby girl. I got back together with my now DH (who ive known since i was much younger) and we ended up getting pregnant and we both wanted a boy since we already had a girl (he adopted my oldest). We go for the ultrasound to find out the gender and sure enough.. another girl. Here i am thinking my whole life id never have girls and now i have 2! My youngest daughter is now 6. We were both sad that we werent having a boy but once we had her all those thoughts went away. Fast forward to now.. we have decided we are ready to try for another one and are desperatly hoping to have a boy. We both feel thats whats missing in our family. DH says he obviously wants a boy but will be ok with a girl but i know how bad he wants a boy.. as do i. DH is also out numbered so when we got pets we got boys :winkwink: . In my head i have a boy name picked out.. what he might look like.. its as if hes already a little person to me. I think i may even be more disappointed then i know DH will be. I dont know if we would try for a fourth if this next one ends up being a girl. With a nearly 10 year old the thought of starting over at the baby stage is overwhelming enough as it is and we are really doing this in high hopes of having a boy. If we already had one of each i dont know that we would be trying right now. I always only wanted 2 kids and definitely not an age gap this big.
> 
> Hopefully we both get our boys!

Our stories really do sound similar. We also never thought we'd have such an age gap...our oldest will be 10 before this one comes and our youngest just turned 7 on the 1st and we also had to get a male dog just for DH, lol. Good luck with ttc a boy let me know how it goes. We are expecting in October so it will be a while yet before we know what this little one is.


----------



## katealim

Thank you to everyone for responding and for the words of encouragement. I really do feel like our situations are the same just a different gender...but the feelings are the same. Hopefully all of us who are trying again or expecting again will get our mixed gender families. It will be a while yet before we know what we are having this time.


----------



## more babies

My oldest will be 10 in June and the other turned 6 in December. We just started TTC 2 months ago and it isnt happening as easy as it did before. If it sticks this month we will have another December baby.. which im not going to lie is one thing i definitely didnt want.. but we dont want to put it off in case it takes a while.


----------



## bigmomma74

I've wanted a boy for my last 2 pregnancies. When we had our gender scan for our last baby I cried when I saw those 3 white lines....again.
I know DH really wants a son and I feel so bad I can't seem to give him one :cry:
I do know that when I get pg again (have to keep trying, right?) I'm staying team yellow as I went through months of depression from 16 weeks when I found out.
I have to add before people really hate me - I adore my youngest DD and wouldn't change her for a boy now....shes amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Missy86

bigmomma74 said:


> I've wanted a boy for my last 2 pregnancies. When we had our gender scan for our last baby I cried when I saw those 3 white lines....again.
> I know DH really wants a son and I feel so bad I can't seem to give him one :cry:
> I do know that when I get pg again (have to keep trying, right?) I'm staying team yellow as I went through months of depression from 16 weeks when I found out.
> I have to add before people really hate me - I adore my youngest DD and wouldn't change her for a boy now....shes amazing :cloud9:

We wont hate you in this forum :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

KateAlim, I think if I only had girls, I might've been desperate for a boy. I'm not sure if my feelings would've been to the same extend, but still. I think most of us mommies want both genders, I guess.

Bigmomma, I'm on team yellow too, and I think part of me gave into the rest of the family (hubby and the 3 kids all voted for team yellow) because I'm scared I won't enjoy my pregnancy as much if it turns out to be another boy. While I know that when the baby is born, I will immediately love and cherish it, does not matter what gender. To me, until age 2 or 3, a baby is a baby. I'm looking forward to cuddling a newborn so much, that I know it won't matter then what gender the baby is. :cloud9:

More Babies, I too struggled this time to fall pregnant. Not too long, it took 5 months, but with the others it took 1 month. So just hang in there!! Are you doing gender swaying? I wanted to, but misjudged things and I think I got impatient to just fall pregnant, not caring at that moment which gender it would be! And to be honest, I couldn't stand the diet needed for a little girl, LOL. I hate dairy!


----------



## katealim

We are still up for debate on the whole team yellow this time round. Problem is I want to find out, (like we did with both our girls) but my DH doesn't. So at the moment we are still in a holding pattern. Lol. Part of me wants to wait so that if it isn't a boy I won't spend half my preg. upset but then part of me wants that time to come to terms. The way I see it, if it does turn out to be a boy I will probably be shocked and speechless no matter when I find out and if it is another girl that wouldn't surprise me anyways. Oh well, at least we have some time to debate which team we will be. Either way I'm sure I'll still scrutinize that 12 week scan till my eyes burn! :haha:

Bigmomma: I know exactly how you feel. I also feel like I just can't give my DH a son even if it is really up to him...I can't help but feeling like I'm failing somehow.


----------



## BlueHadeda

katealim said:


> Either way I'm sure I'll still scrutinize that 12 week scan till my eyes burn! :haha:

:thumbup: I do that too! I'm 22 weeks, and I look at all my sonar pics almost daily, trying to figure out the nub, the skull, anything that might give me a clue to the gender! :haha:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I want a boy!!!!! Badly!!!


----------



## katealim

BlueHadeda said:


> katealim said:
> 
> 
> Either way I'm sure I'll still scrutinize that 12 week scan till my eyes burn! :haha:
> 
> :thumbup: I do that too! I'm 22 weeks, and I look at all my sonar pics almost daily, trying to figure out the nub, the skull, anything that might give me a clue to the gender! :haha:Click to expand...

When will you be able to get a gender scan to confirm???


----------



## BlueHadeda

katealim said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katealim said:
> 
> 
> Either way I'm sure I'll still scrutinize that 12 week scan till my eyes burn! :haha:
> 
> :thumbup: I do that too! I'm 22 weeks, and I look at all my sonar pics almost daily, trying to figure out the nub, the skull, anything that might give me a clue to the gender! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When will you be able to get a gender scan to confirm???Click to expand...

In the country I live in, if you're on private medical insurance, you get a scan every 4 weeks of your pregnancy. So I can ask the gender any time I want to, but we took a family vote, and all 3 children plus hubby voted to be on team Yellow. So, we're waiting until the birth. I'm excited about it, but also dying to know already! :cloud9:


----------



## more babies

As far as gender swaying I haven't looked into it too much. Really just the shettles method but DH didn't want to go along with it because he was too afraid of missing ovulation. As far as diets go I could never change mine.. im just way too picky!


----------



## more babies

I could never wait to find out the sex of the baby. Im waaayyyyy too impatient for that!


----------



## katealim

more babies said:


> As far as gender swaying I haven't looked into it too much. Really just the shettles method but DH didn't want to go along with it because he was too afraid of missing ovulation. As far as diets go I could never change mine.. im just way too picky!

Ya we didn't really use any swaying methods as it took us 2 years to get prego with our first and almost a year with our second. I figure if we only tried at certain times we'd be sending at least one off to college before we'd be expecting again! :haha:


----------



## bigmomma74

I did do Shettles religiously with my last baby.....didn't work :cry:


----------



## more babies

bigmomma74 said:


> I did do Shettles religiously with my last baby.....didn't work :cry:

:hugs:

I kinda figure any swaying technique isnt really going to work. On the chinese gender calendar im predicted to have a girl if i get a positive this month. :dohh: although it does also say im close to a gender change over so it could be either. I dont believe in that thing either but heres hoping its wrong anyways!


----------



## Missy86

chinese gender said Liam was a girl


----------



## Guppy051708

Its good to have that wee bit of hope even if its not always accurate.

Surprisingly enough chinese gender prediction was correct both times for us...i refused to believe it...but ...eh :dohh:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

My Chinese gender predicts a girl this time. It was correct for my other 4 children do I'm clinging to that x


----------



## Guppy051708

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> My Chinese gender predicts a girl this time. It was correct for my other 4 children do I'm clinging to that x

I would, its some light at the end of the tunnel, at least.
...starting to wonder if i should plan our next TTC based off of that chart :rofl:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Guppy051708 said:


> cosmicgirlxxx said:
> 
> 
> My Chinese gender predicts a girl this time. It was correct for my other 4 children do I'm clinging to that x
> 
> I would, its some light at the end of the tunnel, at least.
> ...starting to wonder if i should plan our next TTC based off of that chart :rofl:Click to expand...

I did! We didn't bd the months it predicted a boy x


----------



## Guppy051708

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmicgirlxxx said:
> 
> 
> My Chinese gender predicts a girl this time. It was correct for my other 4 children do I'm clinging to that x
> 
> I would, its some light at the end of the tunnel, at least.
> ...starting to wonder if i should plan our next TTC based off of that chart :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I did! We didn't bd the months it predicted a boy xClick to expand...

im totally doing this! lol {or at least once we do TTC again}


----------



## more babies

According to the chart the next 6 months or so im predicted a girl :nope: so I really hope it's not accurate!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Which chinese calenders do you girls use? 

I could only find one version out there that was correct with all three mine. Accordingly to that one, I'm predicted a girl, which would be fabulous! :happydance: But there's so many versions out there, most of them predicting a boy for me. :shrug:


----------



## katealim

BlueHadeda said:


> Which chinese calenders do you girls use?
> 
> I could only find one version out there that was correct with all three mine. Accordingly to that one, I'm predicted a girl, which would be fabulous! :happydance: But there's so many versions out there, most of them predicting a boy for me. :shrug:

Which one are you using??? I have found a couple different ones and one says girl while one says boy??? Don't know if this is because I had my birthday about 2 weeks after my BFP, (figures I would complicate things)! :haha:


----------



## BlueHadeda

The one that's correct for all 3 my first babies, is this one:
https://www.storknet.com/cubbies/pregnancy/chinesegenderchart.htm

I also like this one, since it works it out for you, accordingly to Lunar months. But, unfortunately it predicted my third child to be a girl, and he's all boy! So it's not correct for all my children.
https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/TDB/BabySex.asp

I looked at that first one when we started to TTC this baby I'm carrying. Unfortunately there was a couple of "boy" months and only August and November predicted a girl. I wasn't prepared to wait and just TTC for those 2 months, so I ignored the calender. But, as luck would have it, I only fell pregnant during November! After some 5 months of trying. So who knows? I don't have much faith in these calenders because there's so many different ones out there. But I can't help but hope that one is right for me again.


----------



## katealim

BlueHadeda said:


> The one that's correct for all 3 my first babies, is this one:
> https://www.storknet.com/cubbies/pregnancy/chinesegenderchart.htm
> 
> I also like this one, since it works it out for you, accordingly to Lunar months. But, unfortunately it predicted my third child to be a girl, and he's all boy! So it's not correct for all my children.
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/TDB/BabySex.asp
> 
> I looked at that first one when we started to TTC this baby I'm carrying. Unfortunately there was a couple of "boy" months and only August and November predicted a girl. I wasn't prepared to wait and just TTC for those 2 months, so I ignored the calender. But, as luck would have it, I only fell pregnant during November! After some 5 months of trying. So who knows? I don't have much faith in these calenders because there's so many different ones out there. But I can't help but hope that one is right for me again.

Both of those said boy this time around so we shall see. Fxd they are right afterall they are 50% of the time anyway!


----------



## Mummy2B21

I really hope you get your little boy hun.

I used to want a girl so bad but since I had my son i have fallen in love with boys and can't imagine having a daughter although I do still want a daughter and won't stop till I get one as I never had a sister growing up so have always wanted my own little girl.


----------



## more babies

The first link says boy for me if I get pregnant this month so im sticking with that one!


----------



## katealim

Well I have gotten my 12+6 week NT scan and everyone who has seen the pics is guessing that it's another girl. :cry::cry::cry:

Very depressed today:cry:


----------



## Emerald87

katealim said:


> Well I have gotten my 12+6 week NT scan and everyone who has seen the pics is guessing that it's another girl. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Very depressed today:cry:

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I'm with you, I want a boy but have been told it's 70% likely it's a girl. She's my first and I don't doubt I'll love her with everything but there's just something about little boys that make me smile and laugh. I've also got hereditary ovarian failure and she's most likely going to get it and I feel unbelievably guilty about that :( If it was a boy, he wouldn't have the issue for obvious reasons.

Don't feel bad about crying and being sad. Get it all out. I'm only just coming to terms with it but I'm still sad and will be for a while.

When is your next scan?


----------



## katealim

Emerald87 said:


> katealim said:
> 
> 
> Well I have gotten my 12+6 week NT scan and everyone who has seen the pics is guessing that it's another girl. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Very depressed today:cry:
> 
> Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I'm with you, I want a boy but have been told it's 70% likely it's a girl. She's my first and I don't doubt I'll love her with everything but there's just something about little boys that make me smile and laugh. I've also got hereditary ovarian failure and she's most likely going to get it and I feel unbelievably guilty about that :( If it was a boy, he wouldn't have the issue for obvious reasons.
> 
> Don't feel bad about crying and being sad. Get it all out. I'm only just coming to terms with it but I'm still sad and will be for a while.
> 
> When is your next scan?Click to expand...


We have our gender scan booked for June 1st. I do love the girls I have but as I had to beg and plead for hubby to have another this will be our last and we have been so hoping for a boy. When is your next scan?


----------



## BlueHadeda

katealim said:


> Well I have gotten my 12+6 week NT scan and everyone who has seen the pics is guessing that it's another girl. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Very depressed today:cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :cry: I don't want to give you false hope, but not even 13 weeks is really early, isn't it? Who knows....?

I also had to beg and plead to get my hubby to agree to a 3rd. He was ADAMANT that that was it!! I still don't know how I changed his mind for a 4th. He doesn't even know himself, he just shakes his head and says he can't believe he agreed, :haha:. He made me promise that I'll go for a sterilisation with my c-section this time!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Im very lucky as I desperately wanted boys and just found out today that i am having another boy. I know its more common for women to want girls, but gender disappointment is related to both genders. I am done after this baby and thank God for being blessed with two boys, but that being said, if i were having a daughter, im sure i would absolutely love her too. i really believe once baby comes, they will melt your heart forever, no matter the gender xx


----------



## Emerald87

katealim said:


> Emerald87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katealim said:
> 
> 
> Well I have gotten my 12+6 week NT scan and everyone who has seen the pics is guessing that it's another girl. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Very depressed today:cry:
> 
> Oh honey, I'm so sorry. I'm with you, I want a boy but have been told it's 70% likely it's a girl. She's my first and I don't doubt I'll love her with everything but there's just something about little boys that make me smile and laugh. I've also got hereditary ovarian failure and she's most likely going to get it and I feel unbelievably guilty about that :( If it was a boy, he wouldn't have the issue for obvious reasons.
> 
> Don't feel bad about crying and being sad. Get it all out. I'm only just coming to terms with it but I'm still sad and will be for a while.
> 
> When is your next scan?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have our gender scan booked for June 1st. I do love the girls I have but as I had to beg and plead for hubby to have another this will be our last and we have been so hoping for a boy. When is your next scan?Click to expand...

Sorry for my late reply, my scan is in early June (I don't actually remember a date, I'm so slack). How are you feeling?


----------



## danni1979

Your not the only one hun,i would just LOVE a son,but i dont think its gonna hapen..everyone i know either has boys or are pregnant with them :(


----------



## katealim

danni1979 said:


> Your not the only one hun,i would just LOVE a son,but i dont think its gonna hapen..everyone i know either has boys or are pregnant with them :(

I know what you mean...all my friends are having sons too!


----------



## Guppy051708

katealim said:


> danni1979 said:
> 
> 
> Your not the only one hun,i would just LOVE a son,but i dont think its gonna hapen..everyone i know either has boys or are pregnant with them :(
> 
> I know what you mean...all my friends are having sons too!Click to expand...

Isn't that "funny" how that happens? I know i want a girl (i have two boys), but i swear, everyone i know is having a girl! I guess you just notice the things that you want more.


----------



## katealim

Well ladies....getting close! Gender scan is in 2 days, (Thursday). Getting sooo nervous although I'm trying to come to terms with it being a 3rd girls because all my scan pics have had girl guesses. Just can't help holding out a wee bit of hope for a boy; for which I start to feel guilty as if I'm setting myself up for dissapointment.


----------



## more babies

Good luck!

At this point id just like to finally get pregnant then ill get back to hoping again for a boy. Just found out recently a bunch of people I know are pregnant. Is it bad that I secretly hope they have girls? :dohh:


----------



## LittleLady04

You're not alone hun, I am desperate for a Boy too, I have 3 dd's and would love a ds as well. After dd3 was born we weren't planning on having anymore but just recently we have both agreed we would like to try once more for a boy. All my friends are having boys too and I feel slightly jealous I may never get to have one of my own, I have a SS but it's not the same :flower:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm so glad I joined this group. So I won't feel judged and made to be a monster. 

I'm 20 weeks pregnant with my second. Hubby and I found out on the 18th that it was another boy. Our first will be 14 months in a week, so it's great that they'll only be 18 months apart. The best of friends. Yet, during the anomaly scan, I couldn't help but feel somewhat disappointed when the tech said, "Oh, looks like another boy." I mean, hell, I am so happy for a very healthy son. I love him so much already. But I can't help it; I want a little girl. 

It seems that everyone is literally having girls. Except me. Lol.


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm hoping for a boy.. Really hope you get your boy hun! :flower: x


----------



## katealim

Well ladies, in 6 hours I will know if we are team pink for the third time around or team blue for the first. I'm pretty confident that we are team pink again and so is everyone else that's seen my previous scan pics and those who know me personally. Will update as soon as I get back home.


----------



## more babies

Good lunch katealim!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

katealim said:


> Well ladies, in 6 hours I will know if we are team pink for the third time around or team blue for the first. I'm pretty confident that we are team pink again and so is everyone else that's seen my previous scan pics and those who know me personally. Will update as soon as I get back home.

EEK! This is so nervewracking! I hope the scan goes well and I have my fingers crossed that you get your little boy! Remember, as long as he or she is healthy, everything will be fine. Let's go!


----------



## katealim

Well we had our scan and we are team pink for the third and final time. :cry:

We are grieving the son we will never have to make room in our hearts for the little princess that we are blessed to be expecting.


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats on your little girl Hun. So sorry you didn't get the son you wanted. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Kate, I'm so sorry for your loss. Let it all out; it's perfectly natural.
I wish you lots of love and hope you feel better sooner rather than later so you may start preparing :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Congrats on the little pink bundle

I know how you feel as I am pregnant with my last boy and will never have a daughter, it does get easier :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

Awww...big hugs hun :hugs:

I know exactly how that feels, at my 3rd and 4th gender scans I shed a little tear when I saw those 3 white lines :cry:

Thinking of you x x


----------



## more babies

Awww :hugs: im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LittleLady04

Aww hun, big hugs :hugs: Congrat's on your Little Girl though :flower: x


----------



## katealim

Thanks for all your kind words ladies. So thankful for my hubby today. I know how badly he wanted a son too but he is being wonderful about the whole thing. He keeps telling me that he is happy to be the king of the castle and that I'm too special not to have a daughter just like me to make another man as happy as he is one day. Awwww!

Also he's sending me for a prenatal massage today to help me relax and try to enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## Emerald87

He sounds like a wonderful husband and father. You're very blessed and his daughters are also lucky to have him xxoo


----------



## more babies

katealim said:


> Thanks for all your kind words ladies. So thankful for my hubby today. I know how badly he wanted a son too but he is being wonderful about the whole thing. He keeps telling me that he is happy to be the king of the castle and that I'm too special not to have a daughter just like me to make another man as happy as he is one day. Awwww!
> 
> Also he's sending me for a prenatal massage today to help me relax and try to enjoy this pregnancy.

Awwww what a great guy you have! :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

What a lovely hubby :cloud9: When we found out no 4 was a girl my DH sulked for a couple of days :nope: (he loves her to bits now though!)


----------



## katealim

bigmomma74 said:


> What a lovely hubby :cloud9: When we found out no 4 was a girl my DH sulked for a couple of days :nope: (he loves her to bits now though!)

I think I sulked enough for the both of us yesterday.:haha:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

katealim said:


> Well we had our scan and we are team pink for the third and final time. :cry:
> 
> We are grieving the son we will never have to make room in our hearts for the little princess that we are blessed to be expecting.

Sorry Katealim! At least she is one healthy baby. I don't know exactly how you feel since we aren't done yet, but I definitely understand. Sorry you didn't get your Team Blue.


----------

